# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Big Bore Shoot Kurow 29-30 April 2017

## stug

Right folks here is the info for the shoot.

Meet in Kurow at 10am on Saturday 29 April. We will drive to the property from there. We can stay in the farmers woolshed again. Some sort of communal dinner on Sat night.

No hard and fast rules about what is a "Big Bore". If you feel it is a big bore then bring it along.

The shoot will probably follow the same format as last year.
4x shots at a target, 50 yds off the sticks
4x shots at balloons, 50 yds freehand
4x shots (as quick as you can) at the balloons at 50, 40, 30 and 20 yards
1x shot at the fying pan at 100yds
We can also put up a steel target at 255 yds if Jakewire brings it again.

If you have any other ideas then chime in.

Saturday night we will look for a few wallabies.
Sunday, maybe look for a few wallabies, head home about lunchtime.

Please reply to the thread if you are coming. HarryG has a bed at his house (Oamaru) for the Friday night if anyone needs it.

----------


## jakewire

I- I'll bring a couple of plates  if we get a few
2- there is also a sleepout here if a couple of others also need a bed.
ps, bring your own bed  :Have A Nice Day: .

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I most likely will be there ;-)

----------


## Fireflite

I'm still keen!

----------


## jakewire

Cool FF, Has that CZ arrived yet?

----------


## Harryg

I'm in. room here to for anyone traveling from outside the area

----------


## Fireflite

> Cool FF, Has that CZ arrived yet?


No not yet! Been onto the importer and he's following up on it

----------


## Husky1600

Barring a call back to work Stug, I'm in, possibly my son as well. Will come self contained, see you in Kurow.

----------


## Frodo

I'm keen too

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Hey team, my Mum has turned the old cottage (my nans old house) on their place into a bit of a farmstay kind of thing if anyone wants accommodation, its just down the road really. Let me know and I can haggle her for a deal, they also have "The Schlupfwinkel" (don't ask..) which is a wee hut down the back that's set up to stay in and also has room to camp around

Goldfields Cottage | Duntroon Accommodation | Oamaru - Home

you can even bring your horse if you want haha

----------


## Carlsen Highway

I would be interested in attending. I have a .44 cal

----------


## SiB

I'm keen too if you're putting together a list.

----------


## Harryg

Looking like there's going to be a good number of you guys coming along this year.
I'll take along my Multi Kai cooker and see what I have in the freezer to go in it. so we can have a good feed after the shoot

----------


## Husky1600

Nice Brno 375 just came up on Tardme ir someone needs a gun for the shoot

----------


## stug

Been a few 375's for sale lately.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Nice Brno 375 just came up on Tardme ir someone needs a gun for the shoot


Looks like one of my spare ones might be sold  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stug

Right guys not too far away now. If we can just have people confirm if they are coming, then we can get a few things organised. Send me a PM if you'd prefer.  @Harryg   @Kiwi Greg  @Fireflite  @Husky1600  @Frodo  @Carlsen Highway  @SiB

----------


## SiB

Sorry I'm out.  Family stuff. Bugger

----------


## Frodo

I'm out. Sold my 7x57

----------


## Kiwi Greg

We will be there  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Husky1600

I will be there, where do we meet in Kurow?

----------


## john m

Not looking good for me. Public health system delays in getting my hip replacement done puts the shoot towards the end of the recovery and no driving time

----------


## stug

> Not looking good for me. Public health system delays in getting my hip replacement done puts the shoot towards the end of the recovery and no driving time


That's a  bugger.

----------


## 223nut

Sadly this clashes with a long planned trip, would give me an excuse to pick up a big bore bergara that's been tempting me!

----------


## jakewire

I thought this was an interesting read for those who haven't come acros it yet
All Round Rifle

----------


## Fireflite

I'm still keen, the the CZ still hasn't turned up!  :TT TT:

----------


## stug

Still a week or so. The offer of mine is still there, will be a few other big bores to have a go with too.

----------


## Fireflite

Thanks, I just had a look at jakewires recommended read. Maybe I should bring the 7x64 along!

----------


## jakewire

Yeah, bring it up.

----------


## Fireflite

Done!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Still a week or so. The offer of mine is still there, will be a few other big bores to have a go with too.


I might have a couple you can scare your shoulder with  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Harryg

> I'm still keen, the the CZ still hasn't turned up!


Quite sure you won't need to worry  if your CZ has arrived or not. you will get to shoot on the day. its about having a good time and meeting other forum members but bring something along to have a crack at some wallabies.

----------


## Fireflite

> Quite sure you won't need to worry  if your CZ has arrived or not. you will get to shoot on the day. its about having a good time and meeting other forum members but bring something along to have a crack at some wallabies.


Yep I will, another CZ!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stug

Cheap 458 Win mag here Mauser .458 Win Mag | Trade Me

from the description it doesn't feed or eject perfectly though.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

My work cant confirm I have that weekend off probably till the Friday before, so I am in limbo.

----------


## Harryg

> My work cant confirm I have that weekend off probably till the Friday before, so I am in limbo.


Hope it works out for you. at least Port Chalmers is only down the road a bit so can still travel up sat morning.
We'll work on the assumption that you will be there

----------


## Harryg

with the big bore only a few days away I found some bits and of scrap laying around and though I would have a go at making a shooting rest for use on the day this was what I have came up with I know it's a bit rough still needs some either soft leather or a bit of carpet on the V to protect the guns. It can go up to about 1800cm
total cost about $28.00 if it works ? money well spent

----------


## stug

Looks good Harry, will be a bit steadier than my bamboo creation.

----------


## jakewire

looks the business harry, is it very heavy?

----------


## Harryg

weight is about 3kg the post's are tree stake's from Mitre 10 recycled tyre I think metal parts are alloy

----------


## jakewire

Cool, look forward to having a go with it

----------


## specweapon

Bugger, A group of us are down that way around that weekend but planning a dive in Motunau on the Saturday, will see what the viz is like. If we can the dive we might push south early and try to make this

----------


## Harryg

https://youtu.be/XYH3y8jaZNs
https://youtu.be/59jQs2FkqIE
found a couple of vid to wet your appetite if all goes well this year I'm pretty sure I could rig up a zip line just to add to the fun next year

----------


## specweapon

We've changed our plans to go for a dive the following week so 4 of us gonna come down from nelson and drive down from chch Saturday morning. Ill pm you stug

----------


## stug

Not too long now. Harry has spoken to the farmer and there is no power in the woolshed so if some of you have camping lights and can bring them along that would help. Charge up the spotlight batteries too.

----------


## specweapon

Finally hitting the hay in chch, 5am start to hit the road.
Looking forward to some shoulder bruising

----------


## stug

Done and dusted for another year. Cheers to all the guys that came along, had a great time. I really enjoyed watching KiwiGreg shooting his 450 Rigby with 500gr loads, prone off a bipod. Poor shoulder. He was ringing the gongs at 215yds. HarryG got us on to some good wallabys on the Saturday night, about 20 wallabies and 30-40 hares was the final tally. 
Thinking about ideas for the next one already.

----------


## Fireflite

Yes, fantastic weekend thanks to  @Harryg and  @stug
Great to meet other forum members, try other rifles/cals, see some impressive shooting skills, and listen to yarns from years gone by!

----------


## Harryg

Glad everyone had a good time it's intended to be a fun day and it was 
Wind was a bastard but we all shoot well with some exceptional shooting from Mr& Mrs kiwigreg. 
The spotlighting was just unreal wish I knew the shot per kill ratio ? not much got away 
Thanks again to all those that came along for the day and special thanks to the farmers who allowed us to use there land and woolshed

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Yes thanks heaps to Stug & Harry for a great weekend  :Cool: 

Just got home now, 1750 kms for the long weekend  :Thumbsup: 

Awesome to shoot the big guns without a sore shoulder or bloody nose  :Thumbsup:  

Gave the AR a work out, can't wait until next year  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Any of yous buggers remember to take a camera?

----------


## Harryg

> Any of yous buggers remember to take a camera?


 @stug

----------


## Fireflite

> Yes thanks heaps to Stug & Harry for a great weekend 
> 
> Just got home now, 1750 kms for the long weekend 
> 
> Awesome to shoot the big guns without a sore shoulder or bloody nose  
> 
> Gave the AR a work out, can't wait until next year


Yep that Big Big one was a bruiser alright! Start work tomorrow and going to tell the guy's the Wife is bashing me :Oh Noes:  to cover my ass!

Great seeing you in action with that AR Greg!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Yep that Big Big one was a bruiser alright! Start work tomorrow and going to tell the guy's the Wife is bashing me to cover my ass!
> 
> Great seeing you in action with that AR Greg!


Probably just as well it was the "little" Rigby that bit you, not its big sister  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Harryg

> Probably just as well it was the "little" Rigby that bit you, not its big sister


Fck big sis must be ugly ?

Yes Firelite not everyone gets bitten more than once you'll soon learn when that cz turns up

----------


## Sasquatch

Pics!?

----------


## stug

Sorry guys, haven't had internet at home now for 2 weeks, Farmside are useless when you have a fault, DO NOT go with Farmside. Hopefully a new modem will turn up today and I can get some video up, didn't take much this year though.

----------


## stug

Finally got the video done, nothing fantastic. Luckily I was on the camera and didn't film my attempt, I missed all the balloons!

----------


## john m

BASTARDS not you good buggers at the shoot but the bastards who couldn't organize my hip operation on time😠

----------


## jakewire

Looks a bit windier than last year Stug

----------


## stug

Yep, pretty windy. We moved slightly further up the valley to try and get out of the wind a bit. It certainly blew my projectiles off course  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Fireflite

> Yep, pretty windy. We moved slightly further up the valley to try and get out of the wind a bit. It certainly blew my projectiles off course


It Died off for your final 200+ long shot though!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

Did you crack the 250yrd open sight hit again stug? well done.

----------


## stug

Think I was a bit high with be .404

----------


## specweapon

Thanks heaps to Stug and Harry and all of the other guys. Was a great couple of days and a fun night of spotlighting. Crack up to find out @stug is my old high school science teacher, even funnier considering he used to take groups to the local smallbore shooting club, where I caught the shooting bug.
The .444 didn't disappoint despite it being it's first time out of the safe and having thrown a cheap Eotech clone on top (due to lack of alternative) and losing verticle zero somewhere between sighting it and shooting on the day. Still managed to get it on the 215m steel with some help from the Artillery spotter. Just need to upload some of the videos i took

Just got back from the 10 day hunting trip, total of 2,500km starting at the shoot in Kurow, to Cromwell, Ettrick, Outtram and Taieri Gorge then back to Motunau for a dive on the way home to Nelson. Came home with 2 Fallow, 3 Reds, 6 Pigs and our limits of Paua, aside from the 40 odd Wallabies, 60 Hares, 3 cats and 100's of goats culled from a mates farm, so was a productive week. 
Looking forward to tying the Big Bore shoot into next years hunting trip.

----------


## Harryg

Glad you had a good time and a really good hunting trip we enjoyed your company for the weekend 
when do you take your hunting breaks and we will see what we can organise for next year I think there might be a few more guy wanting in on the action next year 
Keep in touch with Stu or myself and we will let you know what is happening

----------


## specweapon

We normally head down either side of the end of april, start of may. But we don't plan it until about a week out so usually flexible and wil just work in with whatever dates you guys organise

----------


## Fireflite

Well, the 9.3x62 has landed! Haven't received it yet but will soon hopefully! I've had a bit going on and haven't replied to/updated ones (@Ryan_Songhurst)I should have but have got shite sorted out now! Keen to catch up again!

----------


## Fireflite

It's finally in my hands!


I think about 7 months to privately import.
Not so bad as I only 5 days ago i got a call from the NZ importers agent to inform me that my rear sight for the CZ527 had arrived.
That only took 361 days from the date ordered!?  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## stug

Looks good! The wait was worth it.

----------


## Fireflite

I'm pleased with the wood

----------


## john m

Very nice

----------


## jakewire

Damn Nice !.

----------


## Harryg

Really nice  looking forward to seeing it at the next big bore shoot . @stug when do you think we should start a list of who wants to come along to the next shoot

----------


## stug

> Really nice  looking forward to seeing it at the next big bore shoot . @stug when do you think we should start a list of who wants to come along to the next shoot


If we go for the last weekend of April again then probably wait until early next year.

----------


## jakewire

Do you think we could go a wee bit earlier?

----------


## stug

Would have to be mid-March if we went earlier (don't want to clash with the roar). Not sure what that would be like for the wallabies, might be a bit warm.

----------


## jakewire

They are about anytime. Some nice long evenings for a wallaby shoot in march.
I'm sort of always busy that last weekend before duck shooting that's all.
Mid March is fine by me but, majority rules.

----------


## stug

@Harryg mid-March work for you?

----------


## Harryg

@stug Yes march sounds good for me .
Who else is in

----------


## stug

11&12 and 18&19 are the middle weekends of March. Run the dates past John and see which one is free.

----------


## Fireflite

I could make a March date!

----------


## jakewire

I'm definitely in for March

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Let me know, I'll be there  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Well, the 9.3x62 has landed! Haven't received it yet but will soon hopefully! I've had a bit going on and haven't replied to/updated ones (@Ryan_Songhurst)I should have but have got shite sorted out now! Keen to catch up again!


Just saw this, what was it we had to PM about?

----------


## Harryg

@stug Gave John a call today and either weekend suits.

----------


## stug

Sounds great Harry. You and Jakewire work out which one suits you best. Either is fine with me.

----------


## jakewire

I'll work in with Harry, either is good, this far out I can book.

----------


## Harryg

Who else wants to join in and what weekend best suits most of us.
I know there were a few guys who would liked to have joined in last year but the weekend didn't suit. this far out we can work something out.
I might have a couple of local farmers who may like to join in if the is space available. Both friends of @Husky1600

----------


## oraki

The first weather permitting. If it's hot I could be still harvesting. 
Not sure, but my roster card has the weekends as Saturday10-11 and 17-18. I haven't a calendar to double check though

----------


## stug

> The first weather permitting. If it's hot I could be still harvesting. 
> Not sure, but my roster card has the weekends as Saturday10-11 and 17-18. I haven't a calendar to double check though


 @oraki you are correct on the dates.

----------


## Husky1600

Im keen as guys, but March is pretty busy for me, will have to let you know closer to the time

----------


## Husky1600

looks like I may have to enter the Vortex Mountain Challenge on the 16/17th, then stop off at the Big Bore Shoot 18/19th

----------


## stug

@Husky1600 I stuffed up the dates it is 10 & 11 march 2018 or 17 & 18 March.

----------


## stug

Cheap .416 Remington for someone https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...1413320557.htm

----------


## Carlsen Highway

I will come then this time, I actually have a big bore now too. Very big bore.

----------


## john m

Very big bore?please tell.

----------


## Harryg

> I will come then this time, I actually have a big bore now too. Very big bore.


Good to hear from you, what cal have you got ?
We are working on a few new attractions for a bit more fun

----------


## Carlsen Highway

It's a .58 calibre. 620 grain bullet.

----------


## Marty Henry

Ive sort of joined the club I think, got a cape gun in 16 gauge and what was advertised as 38/55. Slugged it and cast the chamber and its 9.15x70R Do any of you guys use cast bullets in your 9.3s?. 
Ive found a few cases but at this stage dont want to buy another mold, I do want to get it shooting so if I could get a few bullets to see how it runs that would be appreciated.

----------


## sneeze

> Very big bore.


Maybe its just my warped sence of humour but....

----------


## Fireflite

> Ive sort of joined the club I think, got a cape gun in 16 gauge and what was advertised as 38/55. Slugged it and cast the chamber and its 9.15x70R Do any of you guys use cast bullets in your 9.3s?. 
> Ive found a few cases but at this stage dont want to buy another mold, I do want to get it shooting so if I could get a few bullets to see how it runs that would be appreciated.


PM me your address and I will send you some.

----------

